# Python kills 'careless' zookeeper



## News Bot (Aug 26, 2008)

*Published:* 26-Aug-08 08:56 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

A PYTHON has killed a student zookeper at the weekend and was caught trying to swallow the man's body when horrified coworkers arrived, Venezuela's _El Universal_ newspaper reports.

*Read More...*


----------



## swaddo (Aug 26, 2008)

again?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 26, 2008)

Whoops!


----------



## callith (Aug 26, 2008)

Bugger


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there any one else that's only worried about the snake? Or am I just an ******* lol
Was the persons fault


----------



## sockbat (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with you, Feel sorry for the poor snake.





DanTheMan said:


> Is there any one else that's only worried about the snake? Or am I just an ******* lol
> Was the persons fault


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep silly goose shouldn't have even been in contact with a snake that size by himself.Being in the reptile section and left to look after that department I find it hard to believe he would underestimate a snake like that??

Now the poor snake cops the bad wrap and gets bashed for doing what comes natural to it.People with cats that bring home dead birds to show off should get bashed about also with that kind of mentality!!!


----------



## gonff (Aug 26, 2008)

wow!


----------



## gonff (Aug 26, 2008)

year, i'm with u sockbat and browns, the poor snake didnt know any better! its not its fualt!


----------



## patience (Sep 5, 2008)

, I agree not the snakes fault, hope they dont destroy it


----------



## lozza_rae (Sep 7, 2008)

Browns... the full article about it says he was new, and on night shift or something and definitely was not allowed to go in with the snake alone, but ... you know, it was a new specimen to the zoo and he just couldn't help himself...
did you hear that one time,,, curiosity killed the cat... reminds me of that


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 7, 2008)

Its a shame, but its his own fault. I only feel sorry for the snake. Poor thing


----------

